# Audre



## Max SG (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd like to share this article on Audre Lorde for women's month:

(I've included a link because of the length.  This paragraph is an excerpt - please do not comment only on the excerpt and take out of context.)

Audre
by Max Gordon
Sapience Magazine
March 2006


When a black, lesbian, feminist, poet, mother living with cancer stands up in her glory, it is the ultimate liberation. Each of us is represented in her aspect; every race, every sex and sexual orientation. When she is liberated or liberates herself, we are all liberated, because in the hierarchy of societal power she is technically at the “bottom.” When she rises up from being buried alive under an avalanche of childhood sexual and physical abuse, institutional racism, sexism, homophobia, poverty, and all the attempts that society has manufactured to kill her, render her silent, drive her crazy, or make her physically sick or addicted; if she still remembers everything we’ve done to her and is able to tell and tell it eloquently, then we are all in danger.

http://www.lordeatsapience.blogspot.com


----------

